# The ultimate Vizsla accessory...



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

I'm currently in an obsessive wait for our puppy. As such, I'm reading everything in sight and researching WAY MORE than I should.

I've come to the conclusion that the ultimate accessory for a Vizsla must be a Falcon! (Wife shakes her head)


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

And an even better accessory. Another vizsla


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Totally agree as a fine accessory 

Posted these vids before, but never get tired of seeing them 

http://youtu.be/ikDi-CRXjOo

Hobbsy

Love the 'grey old' wise V


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just buy your wife a falcon for her birthday.
You know she has always wanted one, and just didn't think it was possible. Knowing the right gift before someone even asks is always special.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Definitely looks like Scotland!  I've never seen the falcon and the dogs before - how would you go about training bird dogs not to retrieve the falcon in amongst all the excitement of hunting?

Amazing!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

It's time for the revival of a never ending thread, perhaps 

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,4394.msg31375.html#msg31375


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks hobbsy'

great video 

loved old gray face the best still trying

I miss you Bunches Sir CopperTop age 18'

3 days before his shot to release him

He went in Victory never a defeat


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Hobbys.... Great video and exactly why we need a Falcon

TexasRed... You are right. Maybe the kids should get her a falcon for Mother's Day. Yes!

datacan... I'm afraid I will be adding a great deal to that thread.


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

Rudy - I feel for your loss. What a wonderful picture! I still miss my Bodie bodie! They are never to be forgotten!

Here's a pic of my handsome baby boy in his prime (oh, the hubby isn't too shabby either!).


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

I can't wait to get Tai up to Telluride this year. It was always our favorite get away hiking/camping spot. For those of you in the states (and those outside looking for an excellent holiday adventure) Alta Lakes outside of Telluride is the best place EVER for camping, hiking and mountain biking. Even dirt biking if you enjoy that (which we do!) Wouldn't it be great if we could plan a Vizsla holiday adventure! 

Eddiemoto - I envy your wait! I was obsessively waiting for my Tai for months before I got him! The wait is WELL worth it! You will never be so happy as when you first get those little snuggly puppy pictures!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

datacan said:


> It's time for the revival of a never ending thread, perhaps
> http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,4394.msg31375.html#msg31375


Before I clicked the link, I was thinking it would be the "What have you lost to your V" thread, because if eddiemoto gets that falcon, he might as well add his wife to his list now.


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

I made a less evil dog version of that vizsla- falcon image : )

(No wee wee and serious eye )


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Sorry but the only accessory for a V is a child 8)


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Vida said:


> Sorry but the only accessory for a V is a child 8)


Hahahahahaha, we are almost done raising ours. A V is a big enough commitment.


----------

